# New guy needs help...



## Marm (Mar 20, 2006)

Dudes,

I want to buy an electric guitar. I have read alot about them on harmony central, among other places, and I would like some help in selecting on for me.
I really like an SG type guitar, but I think Epiphones are overrated, for the price.
My price range is about $450 CDN max.

One guitar I have seen, but I can't find around Ottawa is a Greg Bennett (Samick) Torino TR2...such a sweet looking guitar!
I've been quoted around $400 for this guitar, but its 2 hours away.
http://www.samickguitar.com/tr2.html

I have seen another interesting guitar made by Switch Guitars, the only thing is that it's made of some kind of plastic.

Which guitar can I buy for the most bang for buck?

I'll be honest, I don't know anything about electric guitars. I have been gathering alot of information, but I don't really know what to do with it.

The music I would like to play is AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Metallica and softer rock too.

I have been told that the SG is probably what I should buy. But, I have questions like:

Whats the difference between the Les Paul and SG aside from weight and body shape?
A Fender Squier Telecaster looks like a Les Paul, is it an equivalent?

Stupid questions I know, but I have gotten varying answers for them.

Anyway, any help is very much appreciated.

Marm


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Marm said:


> Dudes,
> 
> I want to buy an electric guitar. I have read alot about them on harmony central, among other places, and I would like some help in selecting on for me.
> I really like an SG type guitar, but I think Epiphones are overrated, for the price.
> ...


Welcome aboard marm :wave: I'm probably the last person to recommend anything for you really but other people have patience with me and I know the feeling. So if I can help in any way, then that's cool.

So you wanna play da guitar huh?? You wanna rock?? Well you're at the right place. Other people will hopefully come in here and explain things a little better than I can for you but first, I'd say try not to use words like overrated at this point  . If a guitar/instrument grabs you, go for it. Experiment, have fun.

I like the evilish SG too. Think of it kinda this way: you want a guitar with 2 humbucker pickups (pups, PUs) (like a Les Paul) or you want a guitar with 3 single-coils like a strat. You may not be able to really know what you really want at this point but look at it this way: do you like let's say AC/DC, Black Sabbath and Metallica more than the *softer* stuff like Eric Clapton and Jimi Hendrix?

You can get a *crunchy* sound from both types but it's slightly different. So if something like the SG *grabs* you, I say look for an SG-type in your budget (maybe used) :rockon: and have fun!


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok...I'll start in. There's alot of questions there but maybe some of the other guys can chime in with some help too.

For the music you are aiming at playing, the Gibson SG will definitely get you there but it's more than $450. IMO, best bang for the buck in your price range is a used Tokai SG made in Japan. They are a quality guitar from a well respected maker. That's if you are set on getting an SG.

Electric guitars all sound different depending on the woods used, the pickups in them, any modifications done to them, and what amp and effects you run them thru, and how you play them. 

The SG will sound brighter than most Les Pauls generally speaking because of its thinner body.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Personally I would check out a Godin Exit 22 or SD or an Ibanez SZ320 or one of their AX series. Yamaha also makes some great guitars in your price range. The Squire Tele will not give you the tones I think you are after. Used guitars are also a better bang for the buck than new if you can find a good one. Remember that a good amp will make all the difference too. For solid state amps I think the roland cube 30 is a great value. For tube amps the lower priced Peaveys (Classics or Valvekings) would be my suggestion. Again buying used will stretch your $$$

:rockon: Tarl


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

First of all, it looks like your guitar heroes are SG players so let's consider the Epiphone and the Samick. They are probably similar in price so you really need to find some place to play them and see which one _feels_ and _sounds_ the best. Notice I did'nt say _looks_.

The SG, Les Paul and Telecaster are all quite different guitars. Different weight, different woods, different construction, which = different sound.

You really need to get out and play a lot of guitars, keep an open mind and find something you'll be happy with even if it does'nt fit your first interest. Take someone knowledgable with you if you can. Happy hunting.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

+1 on a Godin...bang for the buck and versatility evilGuitar: I also think that any of today's Godin's may become collectibles one day.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> First of all, it looks like your guitar heroes are SG players so let's consider the Epiphone and the Samick. They are probably similar in price so you really need to find some place to play them and see which one feels and sounds the best. Notice I did'nt say looks.
> 
> The SG, Les Paul and Telecaster are all quite different guitars. Different weight, different woods, different construction, which = different sound.
> 
> You really need to get out and play a lot of guitars, keep an open mind and find something you'll be happy with even if it does'nt fit your first interest. Take someone knowledgable with you if you can. Happy hunting.


There is your best advice. Never mind the brand name, what so-and-so said or plays, ect... You need to get out there and try as many guitars as you can to see what feels right to you. You just never know which one will turn your crank. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i agree with the recommendations for godin, yamaha and ibanez.

but jsd's guitar shack (above) says it best. you really have to pick up a few guitars and play them to see if one speaks to you. even some of us old cats make the mistake of "thinking" a certain guitar will be great. don't trust your brain - trust your hands and your ears.

another suggestion is to have an experienced player help you shop. i recently took a novice player to a store to buy an entry level acoustic guitar. the first one they showed us was an all black art & lutherie for $239 that absolutely floored me. i reluctantly tried a few other guitars, but ended up telling my young friend "just buy this one". he did, and i have heard that he is thirlled with the guitar and gets nothing but compliments from other players.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'd also recommend that you take some time and watch the used market.


----------



## Marm (Mar 20, 2006)

*More questions.....*

Thanks for your replies.

In regards to the Godin Exit 22, I saw and tried this guitar last week. I liked it very much, felt and sounded great (to me) but since I was told to go for a dual humbucker setup (like the SG), I discarded it as an option.

So, are you guys saying that a guitar with 2 pickups and 1 humbucker can achieve that AC/DC crunch? This is so confusing.

I would love to know someone who has experience with guitars, but unfortunately I don't. And I always get the impression that the sales people are biased, maybe I'm a bit paranoid.

BTW, did not mean to offend anyone when I said I thought Epiphones are overrated, I meant that when you buy an Epi, you buy the name too. I've read alot about them and many say that they are great after some mods.

Sorry if seem so green, but all this is completely new to me.

Marm


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Before you go looking at guitars, I have to ask, you have an equivalent amount budgeted for an AMP, right? An electric is useless without one!


----------



## Marm (Mar 20, 2006)

I have given myself $750 C as a budget for this purchase. I hope I can get a guitar, a small amp, a hard case and an AC/DC tablature book .


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

The Godin freeway is a beautiful guitar to play (and look).
See if you can get it used. Approx 500 + tax new.
For amps there are many choices thesedays.

Save money on the tab book (I dont want to pay 30-40 CDN on a tab book), Dowload powertab software at http://www.powertabs.net/

If you cant find it, I can email you the installation file.

Then get the tabs at: 
http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/

Sincle powertabs are officially closed they probably dont have any tabs.

BTW, The epi standard LP I played the other day at 499 CDN seemed like butter.

And Yes, Those Art & Lutherie, Simon & Patrick , Normal etc... guitars are some of the best acoustics.
I dont know what I was thinking when I spend 1000 bucks on a Larrivee (Its a great guitar). But when I go to L&M I am sure to check out A&Ls and each timeI come back more impressed.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is a guitar that I have been recommending to people who don't want to spend a lot of money on buying a guitar. Get a PRS Soapbar SE II This particular is one of the best sounding guitars you can get for less than $500CDN. Check out the reviews here:

http://www.harmony-central.com/Guitar/Data4/Paul_Reed_Smith_Guitars/SE_Soapbar_II-1.html

I have had it for 8 months now and I have been using it as my main axe since the day I got it. Our bass player got it in Kingston for me and brought it over to our rehearsal. I picked it up and from then on have not stopped using it. The P90 pickups on them sounds amazing. I used to play a Fender Telecaster 62 reissue and Ibanez AS120 (335 clone) before. I've been playing the PRS on a Fender The Twin and a Peavey Classic 30 Amplifiers.

It's a steal for the money you pay for it. And this one will fit your budget easily as well as the kind of music you like, AC/DC etc... When you decide to upgrade all you will need is to get a tube amp and you'll be set. 

Try it out when you get a chance.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Chito said:


> This is a guitar that I have been recommending to people who don't want to spend a lot of money on buying a guitar. Get a PRS Soapbar SE II This particular is one of the best sounding guitars you can get for less than $500CDN. .


...forgot about the prs se series! excellent suggestion. i'd love to have one of these!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I would skip the amp for now and get a cheap little Zoom processor that will allow you to play through headphones instead. They are about $100 and come fully loaded. You wont be jamming yet, and you may want to wait until you know more about the tones you seek and buy an amp later when you become a guitar god next year................


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Id sell you my Ibanez RG 560 with the peavey amp and a multi fx pedal. No matter what music you want to play, its bound to have a sound in there ya like. . Yes that was blatent self advertising.


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

you might try to find a used Gibson Faded series SG, i've played them and they are very nice, should easily be able to get one used for 400 bucks. The Epi does the trick too. Look into Dillion guitars as well, they make very high quality faithful repros for reasonable money.

HCL


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Marm said:


> BTW, did not mean to offend anyone when I said I thought Epiphones are overrated, I meant that when you buy an Epi, you buy the name too. I've read alot about them and many say that they are great after some mods.
> Marm


You didn't offend anyone. I was just saying that you should avoid using words like *overrated* at this point because that could stand as an obstacle between your development and a decent cool instrument to do so. In other words, don't let people who *overrate* things influence your decision about something you like (or would like to try).

I bought my first guitar a few year ago. Reading about guitars is all I had going in to purchase one. I had a low budget (I didn't want to invest tons of money in something I didn't even know that I could do or that I would even pursue). I went for a Fender Squire Strat:

"Strat" seemed like a pretty standard guitar. Squier was affordable. But what made me go for that style was the comfort. It's small, tapered where your picking arm crosses on top of the guitar, seemed to me like a good instrument to learn with (standing or sitting down). I just picked one with the color I liked and went for it.

Now a few year later, after developping *some* skills (chords, scales, some understanding of guitar playing), I'm starting to understand the *depth* of this affordable instrument that I purchased a few year ago. It's a love/hate relationship: I hate it for a period because it's a cheap (affordable) guitar then it turns around and I love it to bits. Part of the way I feel about it is most likely related to how I can make it sound a certain points.

If my fingers go where they should and that it sounds decent, I love my Squier. And plus, it's somewhat sentimental, it's my first electric guitar. But then a week later, I play and my fingers *get in the way*  I put the POS down and think " why did I bother spending money on the piece o' garbage?".  

Go ahead and take some advices from people but in the end, go with your instincts. Have fun!


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> I would skip the amp for now and get a cheap little Zoom processor that will allow you to play through headphones instead. They are about $100 and come fully loaded. You wont be jamming yet, and you may want to wait until you know more about the tones you seek and buy an amp later when you become a guitar god next year................


Just quickly wanted to add to my previous post that this post from Accept2 might be a very good way to go at your stage. In addition, if you look for a guitar in the 250 to 400 dolars range (which could be a very decent guitar) + about 100$ for the zoom processor, you'd still have money left to start saving (and buy a comfortable set of headphones). As you develop your *chops*, the money would grow (if you keep adding to it here and there) and before you know it, you could start looking for an amp, maybe some pedals or even a more expensive guitar.

0.02 c


----------



## Marm (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice.

I went out and tried a few guitars this week. I tried a godin, a yamaha, a Epiphone Les paul STD and SG, and a PRS SE STD.

The PRS was by far my favorite, that guitar just felt and sounded great, but was slightly out of my budget, it was $639 CDN (came with a gig bag).

To my surprise the next favorite was the Epiphone SG, but what got me most on that one was the price $359, good deal and I could get a bigger amp.

I want to try a few more before making a decision.

I really feel I have to put a plug in for the guys at Lauzon Music in Ottawa, those guys really explained things thoroughly and professionnally. Plus they left me alone with 3 guitars and an amp in a little room for about 1/2 hour to try them out. It was a great experience. If want to buy something and they carry it, I will go there.

Again, your advice is very appreciated.

Marm


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey welcome to the forums....I have an Epi G-400 LE. It's a great guitar for the price IMO. But if you want a Samick, which I really do not recommend, there's a place in Arnprior thats deals them. I was looking there when I was buying my SG.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

drift_boat said:


> The SG will sound brighter than most Les Pauls generally speaking because of its thinner body.


Hmmm... Interesting. Oddly enough, I hear the opposite, depending on the Les Paul. I guess it depends on how you define "brighter"

I've noticed maple top LP's generally sound brighter than SG's. By brighter I mean there's more of a snarl & pop in the upper mid. The SG is warmer through the mids, but not as focused in the upper end. Just my experience.

And I believe someone mentioned the Tokai SG somewhere in this thread. I played one this past weekend and I was really impressed. Nicer than my Epi for sure. A much more solid feel.


----------



## scuffelwood (Mar 22, 2006)

*Regarding Which to Buy*

i`ve posted a pic of my guitar i bought last week, its an Ibanez, i have a budget to buy a exspensive ax but this 399.00$ guitar just grabbed me and it sounds great, also it has fine tuners in the fixed bridge. I suggest you to look into that one, with regards to eppiphone sg`s they have a tendency to buckle at the neck due to using heavy gage strings therefore the action goes way high, the Eppiphone es-355 copies come with actuall Gibson pickups in it and retails around 350-550. but everyones right you have to try everything if it inspires you then go for it. traynor tube amps are a nice buy(blue ones) also a buddy of mine picked up a Line 6 Spyder single 12 speaker for 350$ at Steves in T.O, lots of built in digital effects made to emulate different amps from different eras and has a built in tuner!!! settings like Twang.clean, crunch, to metal, to insane these are factory presets, you can also dial in your own as well.







line 6 link----> http://line6.com/spiderii/photogallery.html i hope i`ve helped out some because i`ve been there, i wished i had asked alot more questions when i made some buying mistakes in the past!evilGuitar:


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

OK here's my $0.02. I think everyone had pretty much covered all the basics as far as buying a guitar. Just play them till you find the right one. As for an amp, I gotta talk about the Line 6 spider. I tried one the other day, the insane channel was awesome and the crunch and metal ones were pretty good. But the clean channel........... was the worst sounding amp I have ever heard in my life. Even after playing with the settings for a minute I gave up. To me it just sounded horrible, but thats just my opinion. I will suggest this Traynor http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=32&cat=19&id=96 I picked one of these up a few months ago. It's not amazing or anything but I needed a small practice amp that was easier to carry around, yet still loud enough to jam with my friends. And for $120, it's a pretty sweet deal. It sounds pretty good, two channels, reverb, footswitch hookups, headphone jack, what more could you ask for?!?! I like it, it might not sound as good as my Randall, but it also was alot cheaper and the weight is 1/10 of it too.


----------



## kohn (Mar 24, 2006)

*save up*

by your self a crate, and then save up a grand and get a nice guitar.


----------



## scuffelwood (Mar 22, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> OK here's my $0.02. I think everyone had pretty much covered all the basics as far as buying a guitar. Just play them till you find the right one. As for an amp, I gotta talk about the Line 6 spider. I tried one the other day, the insane channel was awesome and the crunch and metal ones were pretty good. But the clean channel........... was the worst sounding amp I have ever heard in my life. Even after playing with the settings for a minute I gave up. To me it just sounded horrible, but thats just my opinion. I will suggest this Traynor http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=32&cat=19&id=96 I picked one of these up a few months ago. It's not amazing or anything but I needed a small practice amp that was easier to carry around, yet still loud enough to jam with my friends. And for $120, it's a pretty sweet deal. It sounds pretty good, two channels, reverb, footswitch hookups, headphone jack, what more could you ask for?!?! I like it, it might not sound as good as my Randall, but it also was alot cheaper and the weight is 1/10 of it too.


 yeah your definetly right about that clean channel!!!


----------



## walden (Feb 5, 2006)

double sided on that cover page my friend... played with a guy who had a spider half stack... it just sounds like ass to the ears, i think its too overly modeled and it just muddles everything up.


----------

